# Millers Ferry



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Headed to Millers Ferry this weekend bass fishing, any tips or special lures you could help me out with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey man, I was just there last Saturday. We caught close to 40 bass, manily spots, out in the main river points dragging a carolina rigged junebug finesse worm on the backside of the points. The water was being pulled hard cuz it has been high, so be prepared for fast current if you try to do that. We did catch a few on shaky heads where the current wasn't too quick, but it needs to be heavy.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Where is Miller's Ferry???


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

william danelly resevoir "miller's ferry" is in Camden,Alabama,Wilcox county


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Fish secondary drops. Texas rigged zoom ultra vibe worm June bug.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Thanks alot fellas


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, how did your Miller's Ferry trip go? I'm sure it was sickly hot up there


----------

